# Malaysia - Dependant's Pass/Work Visa



## NZ2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

Greetings team,

A rather unique situation, would appreciate any feedback from those who have similar experiences:

I'm about to move to malaysia for work and will have a visa organised for that. However, my wife (dependant) has also been offered project work from her existing company here in NZL whilst we are over there. There is no daughter company in Malaysia so she will essentially be working online from Malaysia for the NZL company.

The catch is they can only formally draft up the arrangement once she has a dependant/work permit - how hard is it to apply for this and does this take long. Are there any legit online sites that can process this for us whilst we are still in country?


----------



## NZ2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

I guess everyone is stumped also - can someone tell me what a class 3 visa is? I understand its an old term but I'd be interested in finding out what it means.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

Can't she be considered working as a freelancer for the company in NZ vs being registered as an employee working in Malaysia? I don't know NZ's tax code, but I do that with an online university back in the states. They don't care where in the world I'm at physically, they just pay me via my US bank account and use my mail forwarding address to send any paperwork (actually there isn't any now that W2's are online). 

I really don't see any reason to involve the Malaysian immigration with this arrangement, plus if she is working for a NZ company as an employee in Malaysia she'd be liable for Malaysian income tax if I'm not mistaken.


----------

